# Import von ISPConfig2 Daten in ISPConfig 3



## s0n0fsam (4. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

habe neue Server, auf einen habe ich ISPConfig 3 installiert, nun frage ich mich wie die Daten vom alten Server importiert werden (Benutzer, Webspaces, maildirs, dns, emails, usw.)...

Kann es sein, dass alle die bereits ISPConfig 2 eingesetzt haben keine Möglichkeit haben ISPConfig 3 einzusetzen, ohne alle alten Benutzer/E-Mails/webspaces usw. zu verlieren bzq. komplett neu einzurichten?


----------



## Burge (4. Sep. 2009)

richtig, eine import funktion gibt es "noch" nicht. Also die Kunden haendisch anlegen die Sachen entsprechend rueber kopieren und rechte anpassen ist angesagt.


----------



## s0n0fsam (9. Sep. 2009)

Ist ISPConfig 3, im Vergleich zu ISPConfig 2,  ausgereift genug?


----------



## Burge (9. Sep. 2009)

Wenn du damit stabil meinst? Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. ISPConfig 3 ist im ganzen etwas anders wie die 2 manches fehlt noch anderes ist viel besser drin. (zb quota fehlt also zumindest das man den verbrauch fuer ne abbrechnung sehen kann, dafuer ist die spam mail geschichte nach meiner Meinung um welten besser)

Am besten selber ein Bild machen und ausgiebig testen.


----------



## s0n0fsam (9. Sep. 2009)

Ich finde es nicht so gut bis jetzt, da z.b. die option zum hinzufügen neuer server (zb um die www/mail/db-server auszulagern) nicht vorhanden ist, obwohl das angeblich das rudimentärste neue feature  in ispconfig 3 sein soll. Das einzig neue was ich feststellen konnte war dementsprechend, dass das interface mit ajay ausgestattet wurde und sehr flüssig läuft.


----------



## Burge (9. Sep. 2009)

musst halt im expert modus installisieren


----------



## s0n0fsam (9. Sep. 2009)

Also man kann dynamisch keine neuen Server hinzufügen?


----------



## Burge (9. Sep. 2009)

du musst dich vorher zwischen standart und expert modus entscheiden im standart geht das nicht.


----------



## s0n0fsam (9. Sep. 2009)

Wo genau werden neue server definiert und geht das auch nach der installtion im expertenmodus?


----------



## Burge (9. Sep. 2009)

kann ich dir nicht sagen weil noch nicht getestet.
Maybe muss da mal wer von den anderen Kollegen was dazu sagen.


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

> Wo genau werden neue server definiert und geht das auch nach der installtion im expertenmodus?


Neue Server werden durch den Installer des slave angelegt, da hierbei auch mysql Berechtigungen auf dem Master gesetzt werden müssen. Das lässt sich nachher nicht ohne weiteres nachholen. Am besten Du deinstallierst ISPConfig auf dem Slave nochmal und installierst es neu im expert Modus.


----------

